

Hiring Contractors: Employment Agreements - c0w

I&#x27;m a huge fan of outsourcing (elance) and have been working with numerous contractors through them for more than a year. I&#x27;ve spent thousands of dollars and completed dozens of mini projects, and plan on continuing to use their contractors far into the future. However, not once have I had the contractor sign any formal employment agreement&#x2F;contract. There&#x27;s a part of me that&#x27;s saying &quot;c0w, you need to protect yourself. You need contracts!&quot;. To those of you who have expertise in this area: what clauses should be in this contract to protect me? In researching this question today I&#x27;ve come up with the following list that seems to be a good starting point:<p>--Standard employment clauses
--Non-disclosure
--Non-compete
--IP and Trade Secrets
--Forum to settle disputes
--Non-Disparagement<p>What am I missing here? Does anyone know of any free sample contracts or templates I could use that are going to protect me and my interests?<p>I found a site called rocketlawyer.com and they have a number of sample agreements available for free. Has anyone seen these? What&#x27;s the consensus on them?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.rocketlawyer.com&#x2F;secure&#x2F;interview&#x2F;questions.aspx?document=34044058&amp;utm_source=1024&amp;v=3#q1
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.rocketlawyer.com&#x2F;secure&#x2F;interview&#x2F;questions.aspx?document=34044083&amp;utm_source=1024&amp;v=3#q1
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.rocketlawyer.com&#x2F;secure&#x2F;interview&#x2F;questions.aspx?document=34044085&amp;utm_source=1024&amp;v=3#q1
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.rocketlawyer.com&#x2F;secure&#x2F;interview&#x2F;questions.aspx?document=34044086&amp;utm_source=1024&amp;v=3#q1<p>Thanks,
-c0w
======
al1x
Many of these things are covered by elance's Independent Contractor Services
Agreement, found here: [https://www.elance.com/p/legal/Independent-Contractor-
Servic...](https://www.elance.com/p/legal/Independent-Contractor-Services-
Agreement-140127.pdf)

IANAL but supplemental agreements may not even be necessary.

~~~
m4wk3r
[http://help.elance.com/entries/34758-sample-contract-
agreeme...](http://help.elance.com/entries/34758-sample-contract-
agreements#stage=edit)

elance has a sample nda and mnda available. There must be some use cases where
supplemental agreements are useful.

